

Electric cars can go only half as far in freezing weather, AAA finds - adventured
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-aaa-electric-vehicle-range-20140320,0,3522803.story

======
easymovet
I wonder if the tested models had systems that warm up the batteries.

~~~
FlyingAvatar
I'm curious also how much climate control factors in.

Do the heaters use waste heat or draw from the battery?

I am sure that AC and battery warmers would have to burn some significant
juice.

